# Почему сколиоз выпрямляют немножко, а не до 1-ой степени?



## Горбун из Нотр Дама (20 Июн 2019)

Добрый день. Допустим, у пациента IV степень сколиоза и после операции он всё такой же кривой, но кривой с меньшей степенью. Что мешает некоторым врачам за один сеанс сделать из горбуна оловянного солдатика?


----------



## vbl15 (21 Июн 2019)

Горбун из Нотр Дама написал(а):


> Что мешает некоторым врачам за один сеанс сделать из горбуна оловянного солдатика?


Зависит от большого количества факторов. 4 степень это 42 градуса и 112. Выпрямление сопровождается увеличением роста, а соответственно и воздействие на спинной мозг, а это опасно. Отличается степень регидности. Косметический эффект зависит от реберного горба и поясничного валика и т.д и т.п. Еще огромное количество маленьких ступенек и подножек. Да и разницы между 0 и 5-20 градусами косметической практически нет.


----------



## Горбун из Нотр Дама (23 Июн 2019)

Спасибо за ответ. Мне очень ценно ваше внимание 


vbl15 написал(а):


> Отличается степень регидности.


Знает ли хирург перед операцией степень ригидности или уже в процессе он понимает на сколько можно выпрямить позвоночный столб? Может существует методичка по которой хирург работает или на каждый случай не найти тактики и приходится импровизировать?


vbl15 написал(а):


> Выпрямление сопровождается увеличением роста, а соответственно и воздействие на спинной мозг, а это опасно.


То есть есть риск натянуть нервы и они порвутся? Или о каком воздействии идёт речь?


----------



## vbl15 (23 Июн 2019)

Горбун из Нотр Дама написал(а):


> Знает ли хирург перед операцией степень ригидности


Ориентировочно, знает и перед операцией планирует объем коррекции.


Горбун из Нотр Дама написал(а):


> Может существует методичка по которой хирург


Существует но в ней не одна тысяча страниц . Все случаи в методичку не забить. Есть даже программы для планирования.


Горбун из Нотр Дама написал(а):


> То есть есть риск натянуть нервы и они порвутся?


Речь о мозге, а не о нерве, а его достаточно просто натянуть и он перестанет функционировать.


----------

